# Fenêtre bizarre surgissant sur Safari



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

bonjour,
depuis quelques jours j'ai une fenêtre bizarre qui surgit quand je surfe sur Safari :

* de :http://ndqzz.popularprizes.adviceholiday.kim :*

_Félicitations !

Vous êtes le visiteur chanceux d'aujourd'hui.

Cliquez sur OK pour continuer._

je suis obligé de cliquer sur OK et je tombe sur une page pour google chrome…
Comment m'en débarrasser ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/adware-onglets-indesirables-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes.1260054/


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/adware-onglets-indesirables-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes.1260054/


merci, mais l'anglais et moi…
je suis un peu perdu.
Y a t'il un site en français qui peu m'indiquer la démarche ?


----------



## herszk (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour.
Tu peux toujours installer une extension : Translate ou TranslateMe qui te traduira le texte en français


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

Merci, je vais "tenter "la traduction


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour
Vérifie qu'un adware (logiciel qui affiche des pubs/liens) n'est pas installé sur ta machine.
Pour cela passe un coup d'AdwareMedic, une fois installé et lancé il te suffira de cliquer sur *Scan for Adware*


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

merci, je l'ai installé et je n'ai aucun "adware"


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

Quel OS ?
As tu installé une extension pour un de tes navigateurs récemment ou une application ?


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Quel OS ?
> As tu installé une extension pour un de tes navigateurs récemment ou une application ?


OSX 10.7.5
je n'ai pas installé d'application récemment, quant à une extension de navigateur, c'est quoi ? (je suis un peu nul…)


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

willemin a dit:


> OSX 10.7.5
> je n'ai pas installé d'application récemment, quant à une extension de navigateur, c'est quoi ? (je suis un peu nul…)


Par exemple:
 Safari => Préférences => Onglet extensions


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Par exemple:
> Safari => Préférences => Onglet extensions


OK, j'ai vérifié, la page extensions est vide...


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

willemin a dit:


> OK, j'ai vérifié, la page extensions est vide...





subsole a dit:


> Par exemple:
> Safari => Préférences => Onglet extensions


voici la fenêtre en question :



est ce que ça parle ?


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

Es tu allé sur un site spécifique ou une PJ dans un email avec lien sur lequel tu aurais cliqué ?

C'est bizarre, çaressemble plutôt à une vérole PC

A tout hasard, réinitialise Safari :
Safari =>Réinitialiser Safari


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Es tu allé sur un site spécifique ou une PJ dans un email avec lien sur lequel tu aurais cliqué ?
> 
> C'est bizarre, çaressemble plutôt à une vérole PC
> 
> ...


Merci, je viens de suivre tes conseils.
qu'appelles tu "vérole PC" ? (j'ai un Imac 21,5")


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Février 2015)

willemin a dit:


> depuis quelques jours j'ai une fenêtre bizarre qui surgit quand je surfe sur Safari :
> 
> * de :http://ndqzz.popularprizes.adviceholiday.kim :*
> 
> ...


Si je clique sur ton lien, j'ai la même déconvenue : on m'oblige à cliquer sur OK (du coup, j'ai quitté Safari avec Cmd+Alt+Q pour désobéir).

Ce qui est étonnant et fait penser à un adware, c'est que cette fenêtre surgit chez toi quand elle veut, semble-t-il.

Tu es bien sûr que tu ne cliques pas toi-même sur le lien qui amène à la page maudite (le même site, le même raccourci, la même action dans Safari) ?


Alors, vérifie que tu as compris l'utilisation d'AdwareMedic = http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=382843

Instruis-toi avec Apple : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203987
puis cherche toi-même = http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-identification/

Si tu ne trouves rien, tu devras penser à d'autres causes = http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-other-causes/


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

willemin a dit:


> Merci, je viens de suivre tes conseils.
> qu'appelles tu "vérole PC" ? (j'ai un Imac 21,5")


Ce truc ressemble à un adware que l'on trouve sur PC


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si je clique sur ton lien, j'ai la même déconvenue : on m'oblige à cliquer sur OK (du coup, j'ai quitté Safari avec Cmd+Alt+Q pour désobéir).
> 
> Ce qui est étonnant et fait penser à un adware, c'est que cette fenêtre surgit chez toi quand elle veut, semble-t-il.
> 
> ...


Je suis désolé mais c'est vraiment trop complexe pour moi …
ce qui est bizarre c'est que si je clique sur OK ça m'amène a une page google chrome …
Ta manip pour quitter safari "Cmd+Alt+Q" existe t'elle sur mac ? (pas de touche cmd?). Moi je quitte safari avec le bouton Safari et quitter...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2015)

tu fais ce test

soit tu vas sur le compte "invité"
soit tu crées un utilisateur Mac ( preferences systeme)
et tu y testes Safari sur cette session
pareil?
si oui le souci est niveau OS


si non
le probleme n'est QUE dans ta session 



et profite en pour installer d'autres navigateurs  si c'est pas deja fait
firefox chrome opera etc


----------



## willemin (21 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu fais ce test
> 
> soit tu vas sur le compte "invité"
> soit tu crées un utilisateur Mac ( preferences systeme)
> ...


Ok, et si c'est un problème OS, que fait t'on ???
PS : pourquoi cette fenêtre m'amène à google chrome quand je clique "OK"


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2015)

Si le problème vient de l'OS, dans un premier temps tu peux tenter un MàJ Combo 10.7.5
Evidemment, il faut  faire une sauvegarde de ses données personnelles avant tout, aukazou.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2015)

> PS : pourquoi cette fenêtre m'amène à google chrome quand je clique "OK



c'est ce qu'il faut diagnostiquer

le TRES probable
tu as un truc qui s'est "modifié" à l'insu de ton plein gré
via une saloperie ( appli , un site,  un script , un fichier etc)


(rappel des classiques
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## willemin (22 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Si le problème vient de l'OS, dans un premier temps tu peux tenter un MàJ Combo 10.7.5
> Evidemment, il faut  faire une sauvegarde de ces données personnelles avant tout, aukazou.


merci, mais je suis en 10.7.5…
Je vais tester l'ouverture d'un autre utilisateur Mac (comme proposé) en espérant que le cela vienne de la session (?) , et je reviens pour la suite éventuelle
merci encore...


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2015)

willemin a dit:


> merci, mais je suis en 10.7.5…
> Je vais tester l'ouverture d'un autre utilisateur Mac (comme proposé) en espérant que le cela vienne de la session (?) , et je reviens pour la suite éventuelle
> merci encore...


Ok, fais le test avec un autre utilisateur.
Sinon,  je ne vois pas pourquoi le fait d'être déjà en 10.7.5, empêcherait d'appliquer une MàJ Combo 10.7.5, le but de la manoeuvre étant de remettre sur pied l'OS.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Ok, fais le test avec un autre utilisateur.
> Sinon,  je ne vois pas pourquoi le fait d'être déjà en 10.7.5, empêcherait d'appliquer une MàJ Combo 10.7.5, le but de la manoeuvre étant de remettre sur pied l'OS.


je dirai même plus
une combo 10.7.5 ne se met que sur un OS  Lion
lol

=> faire les manips rubrique _pépins_
dans l'ordre
et ca devrait  y rentrer ( dans l'ordre)
lol


----------



## willemin (22 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> rappel des classiques
> *mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
> ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
> pour plus d'infos faire une recherche
> ...





willemin a dit:


> merci, mais je suis en 10.7.5…
> Je vais tester l'ouverture d'un autre utilisateur Mac (comme proposé) en espérant que le cela vienne de la session (?) , et je reviens pour la suite éventuelle
> merci encore...





subsole a dit:


> Ok, fais le test avec un autre utilisateur.
> Sinon,  je ne vois pas pourquoi le fait d'être déjà en 10.7.5, empêcherait d'appliquer une MàJ Combo 10.7.5, le but de la manoeuvre étant de remettre sur pied l'OS.


merci, désolé je ne suis pas un "cador" et je ne savais pas...


----------

